# I want my old self back again.  Please.



## KillerAbz (May 10, 2004)

Hi all, I am new here, just needing desperately to get back into shape and be healthy again.  Simple as that.  Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2004)

KillerAbz welcome to IM!


----------



## monkeyd (May 10, 2004)

yep, welcome.  There's a WHOLE lot of knowledge on these boards (not to mention friendly knowledgeable people), and if you stick with it, you will be a whole lot closer to your goals... it's definitely helped me out.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 10, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

Elaborate as to what your old self was and why your are no longer there...


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Welcome to IM 

Your website is truly inspirational, in making me want to help... yet it is so sad, and painful to view.  I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## KillerAbz (May 11, 2004)

Hey guys, just getting a chance to stop in here now, was over chatting in the other forums... oh the drama of life.. lol...

In any case, thank you for the sweet welcome, you're very cool indeed, and as for  the information, I have been here a day and I can definitly agree with that, so very openminded people, very interesting indeed and I am glad I found this place, hope I can hang around a while and meet and type around with as many of you as I can...

And PreMier:

For what you said about my website, all I can say is thank you and I am humbled... It's true, a lot of pain right now, but as has always been with me, I can't hide anything no matter how hard it is for me or how lost my heart is, I have to document it all because as has always been with me, I just hope someone will see what I am going through, read it, SEE IT (the photo in my signature, me...) and be inspired, learn something FROM ME, etc.  so keeping up with me that way and being someone for people to look to because I never had that, to show compassion because I truly DO CARE SO MUCH, what more can I ask for... 

And thank you for adding my little button, I see it, that's very sweet, I need any amounts of support I can get at this point.  Been at this all alone so it's a great help...

Thanks again for the nice welcome all...   I appreciate it...

XO
Jamie Leigh


----------



## KillerAbz (Jun 4, 2004)

An update for anyone still interested or cares...

I started TrimSpa.

I have been on it now for about a week, 2 pills a day (sometimes 3) and so far not much of anything good nor bad, but I've started...  so, I made my decision, clearly...

Peace and Love...

xo

Jamie Leigh


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Why did you post that in here? You have a trimspa thread ya know.

And I will always care


----------



## KillerAbz (Jun 5, 2004)

I thought this was the TrimSpa thread... either way they all blend, no difference...  big deal...


----------

